# "Double chin" underneath male rabbit chin? Dewlap?



## amandaaaa_xxo (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey everyone  

So I'm starting to notice a little "double chin" underneath my rabbits chin. He's a male. It looks like a tiny dewlap to be honest and I know those occur only in females (from what I've read). What is this meant to be? He's not overweight if any of you are wondering.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Mar 5, 2016)

I've attached a photo. Can anyone see what I'm talking about? It's that light coloured piece of fur/skin underneath his jaw. And here is another ..


----------



## ladysown (Mar 5, 2016)

if you are sure he's a male.. some males develop dewlaps. Just not generally, but sometimes.


----------



## amandaaaa_xxo (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, he's a male.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Mar 6, 2016)

Some males do have a slight dewlap and so is quite normal


----------

